# Concerto Performance Advice?



## ClassyClarinet

Hello all,

I recently was accepted to play in my school's first concerto competition! As exciting as this is, I have never won one of these before nor do I have anyone before me to compare to. I play clarinet, and I will be playing the 1st movement of the Mozart Concerto.*
I have a dress from my senior prom, and while it is fancy it's not one of those gaudy prom dresses - floor length royal purple with crystal-like beading at the top with black details at the top. As a clarinetist, and we move during those exciting parts, I worry about wearing a strapless gown. I think Mozart deserves an elegant dress right?

Another thing: my audition was not memorized, so should my performance be memorized? I have never played anything in a performance setting without music, and the Mozart piece seems daunting to memorize all of it.

Have you won a competition before? What went well? What would you have changed? Any tips would be greatly appreciated!


Also!! This may be silly, but can someone give the protocol for a concerto performance? Like when I walk on stage, do I bow or does the orchestra begin? When finished, do I bow then turn and acknowledge the orchestra? Or is that the conductor's responsibility? As a soloist after the final bow, do I walk off stage then come back for a final acknowledgement? A thorough, step-by-step guide would be so helpful, as I wish for a perfect performance!


----------



## Lunasong

Congratulations on earning this opportunity. 
1. Make sure that the performance will be recorded. A professional-type recording with correct balance is ideal. You did not mention what level your school is at, but most colleges do record their concerts. You will appreciate having someone else do this for you.
2. Your dress sounds appropriate and lovely.
3. Any questions about the performance can be directed to the conductor (primarily) and your private instructor. You may be surprised to find out that you will only be playing the concerto, and will not play the other pieces on the program with the orchestra. When you walk on stage, the audience will applaud and it is appropriate to acknowledge with a small bow. Afterwards, bow, shake the conductor's hand, shake the concertmaster's hand; acknowledge the orchestra. At this point it is appropriate to ask the conductor (ahead of time) what is expected. You can either take another bow and make your final walk-off, or bow, walk-off, walk on for another bow. This may have a lot to do with the expected size of the audience and how long you expect people to clap. Study some "concerto competition" videos on Youtube for ideas.
4. In every concerto competition my son entered (he hasn't won yet), memorization was a prerequisite. You may be surprised just how much of this piece you already have memorized. It is not required to memorize it, but it makes for a much more professional-like performance.
5. Don't forget to invite everyone you know! A press release to the local paper is appropriate and a nice addition to your portfolio.


----------



## Novelette

Lunasong said:


> Congratulations on earning this opportunity.
> 1. Make sure that the performance will be recorded. A professional-type recording with correct balance is ideal. You did not mention what level your school is at, but most colleges do record their concerts. You will appreciate having someone else do this for you.
> 2. Your dress sounds appropriate and lovely.
> 3. Any questions about the performance can be directed to the conductor (primarily) and your private instructor. You may be surprised to find out that you will only be playing the concerto, and will not play the other pieces on the program with the orchestra. When you walk on stage, the audience will applaud and it is appropriate to acknowledge with a small bow. Afterwards, bow, shake the conductor's hand, shake the concertmaster's hand; acknowledge the orchestra. At this point it is appropriate to ask the conductor (ahead of time) what is expected. You can either take another bow and make your final walk-off, or bow, walk-off, walk on for another bow. This may have a lot to do with the expected size of the audience and how long you expect people to clap. Study some "concerto competition" videos on Youtube for ideas.
> 4. In every concerto competition my son entered (he hasn't won yet), memorization was a prerequisite. You may be surprised just how much of this piece you already have memorized. It is not required to memorize it, but it makes for a much more professional-like performance.
> 5. Don't forget to invite everyone you know! A press release to the local paper is appropriate and a nice addition to your portfolio.


Lunasong, your advice could not be improved upon.


----------



## ClassyClarinet

That is all great advice - thank you! The performance is not until April, but I am one of those perfectionists who like everything to be near perfect well beforehand. I believe my college does record all performances. I never would have thought to have an article in the local paper - perhaps my friends back from high school will see it! 

This is all so exciting, as it is probably a once in a lifetime chance, so I am open to all and every suggestion!


----------



## Novelette

ClassyClarinet said:


> That is all great advice - thank you! The performance is not until April, but I am one of those perfectionists who like everything to be near perfect well beforehand. I believe my college does record all performances. I never would have thought to have an article in the local paper - perhaps my friends back from high school will see it!
> 
> This is all so exciting, as it is probably a once in a lifetime chance, so I am open to all and every suggestion!


Please keep us posted on your progress, too!


----------



## Llyranor

Congratulations! That's a big opportunity.

I don't have much to add, except agree that you should probably memorize the piece, even if sheet music is allowed. You'll impress people a lot more!

Best of luck!


----------

